# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  فك شفرة sl3 بالمجان

## timali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
باسم منتدانا الغالي و باسم كل المنخرطين و الزوار الاعزاء 
اصالة عن نفسي و نيابة عن المدير العام للمنتدى 
اود ان اقدم لكم برنامجا و خطة دقيقة لفك شفرة العنيد النوكيا المشاكس النوكيا الدي حير كل صناع القرار الدوليين من اجل معالجة منطقة الحماية المركزة التي يتواجد بها دلك الرمز الشبكي المسبب في غلق الطريق امام الشرائح الشبكية و اللبنية الاخرى
فما عليكم يا اخواني هو شراء الة حاسبة من النوع الرخيص بحيت تكون مزودة بنضام السنوس و الكوسنوس و الطونجون و الكراد
من اجل حساب كود الهاش المسبب في الغلق اما طريقة الاستعمال سوف اضعها عما قريب لما اتاكد من فاعليتها و مدى نجاعتها في التصدي للهجوم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته مع خالص التحيات و اصدق الاماني 
سامحوني فقط كنت اضحك معكم
ارجو من المدير عدم الحدف و شكرا لمشاركتكم معنا

----------


## mohamed73

بانتضار  ردفعل اصحاب البوكسات
ياك ماسخون عليك الحال
بالحرارة ديالsl3

----------


## seffari

السلام عليكم والله اشكر كاتب الموضوع والحل يرضي الجميع انشاء الله

----------


## mohamed73

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة seffari                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _السلام عليكم والله اشكر كاتب الموضوع والحل يرضي الجميع انشاء الله   _    مشحال كتساوي اخويا حسام
صاوب معايا اوعطني نص وحدة

----------


## timali

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله الف

----------

